# WMSR #734 Thunder in the Alleghenies



## PennsyPride94 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Here are some photos and a video from the April 2nd photo charter with WMSR #734. Unforunately, #734 was lost after 12 pm due to a couple of flues failing, but she made her final stand this past Saturday and Sunday. 

She will be sorely missed by the WMSR and I definitely understand now why they call her "Mountain Thunder". She is probably the loudest locomotive I've heard. 

Feel free to post any photos of WMSR #734 you have!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks for the video and pictures. It didn't seem exceptionally loud to me.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Great pics and video. Thanks for posting.

Magic


----------



## PennsyPride94 (Mar 13, 2016)

Lehigh, thanks for the pics! Those are really nice! 

Magic, thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

Great Pics
There not going to scrap her are they?


----------



## PennsyPride94 (Mar 13, 2016)

Tony35 said:


> Great Pics
> There not going to scrap her are they?


No! Of course not. She is just going down for her 1472 and with all their money invested into the 1309 and fixing their landslide by Frostburg, I would not expect her to be back for at least 5 years.

They are planning on doing a complete "frame up" overhaul to bring her back to original Baldwin specs out of the factory. She is one tired locomotive.


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

That is good to hear!


----------

